

Rustboot64: a 64-bit kernel written in Rust - iseyler
https://github.com/IanSeyler/rustboot64

======
vortico
The boot code Pure64 is really cool, and your Rust code is a good
demonstration of its simplicity. I should try this out sometime.

------
FreeFull
Hmm, I tried out the instructions, but when I did `make run`, it seemed to get
stuck at "Executing..."

